
Ewww, You Use PHP? - dkarapetyan
https://blog.mailchimp.com/ewww-you-use-php/
======
kin
Yeah, I'm over the sentiment. Everyone knows PHP is a poorly designed
language. There are many pitfalls and gotchas to watch out for. Still, it
absolutely shouldn't be discredited. There are ways (albeit unnecessary for
other languages) around avoiding the pitfalls. Plenty of companies have found
ways for PHP to work for them, no need to constantly be elitist and judgmental
about it.

